# Warcraft III



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone play Warcraft III or know anything about it?


----------



## Peter (Jan 17, 2006)

Played no. II


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you played battle.net?


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 17, 2006)

Nope... only the earlier Warcraft... lately, the only computer game that I've played was _Sid Meier's Gettysburg_ walloping computer-simulated yankees and changing history.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Nope... only the earlier Warcraft... lately, the only computer game that I've played was _Sid Meier's Gettysburg_ walloping computer-simulated yankees and changing history.



I have the History Channels civil war game. Of course the confederates win it all the time. Even on the hardest level.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2006)

Joshua plays battle.net. He wants to know if any of you do?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 17, 2006)

I played it a little. Havent touched it since school started back. I usually play as humans or night elves.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 17, 2006)

Even when I play on the Union side in _Sid Meier's Gettysburg_, my lines mysteriously falter, and the Confederates win... EVERY SINGLE TIME...

_the unconscious mind of a Confederate_

Read The Hunt


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 17, 2006)

I love War Craft III...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> I love War Craft III...



Do you play battle.net. What is your name and are you west or East?


----------

